

What one needs to know to understand wavelets?? - play_math

I know basics of mathematical analysis, e.g. integrals, but don&#x27;t understand many topics, e.g. complex numbers.<p>I need to read Mallat book on wavelets (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;electrolib.com&#x2F;library&#x2F;math&#x2F;Mallat_Wavelet-Tour-of-Signal-Processing.pdf), 
but the first chapters (&quot;Fourier Kingdom&quot;) get my mind blow: exponentionals, complex numbers, inner product of some vector spaces.<p>Please, give me a list of math books (up to 5), which I have to read to understand aforementioned book. I imagine it like stages on which building (just understanding of math) is staying.<p>Thanks a lot.
======
entelechy
Could you give some more information about your knowledge? Did you study
something Math-related? why do you need to read this exact book? - do you have
some deadlines? - it would make it easier to create an assemble a list of
suitable books.

I skimmed over your book, it expects from the user being confident in
(complex) functional analysis. I encountered this topic in mathematical image
processing and in computational physics.

I dont think you really need to read 5 whole books to understand this topic,
but it depends highly on your background;

~~~
play_math
I have to do some image processing algorithms (noise removal) using Discrete
Wavelet Transform (I've implemented Critically Sampled DWT). To do this, I
want to intuitively understand: what that wavelet function is; why do we need
to write integrals (with exponential in complex power!) - thus, why we have to
make generalization CWT (Continuous WT) to effectively implement DWT; what
parameters can I play with to obtain best result.

Now it's black box for me.

------
lovelearning
This online book on basics of signal processing[1] was recently on HN. I found
it an excellent resource to understand and develop an intuition for the basic
math involved.

[1]: [http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-
signals/](http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-signals/)

~~~
play_math
Thanks, it's awesome!

